# Ivomec



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

What do you all thing about using it?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Ivermectin? I love the stuff but it should not be used on puppies or by dog owners that can't do math 1/10 per 10 lbs. nno more or you can mess your dog up bad jfyi


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I use it all the time what are you using it for and I can give you dosages.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

I actually have Noromecitin 1cc ber 110 lbs. She is 4 months old and wights 15-17 lbs.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Ivermectin can be given either per os or parenterally. It does not readily cross the blood-brain barrier of mammals,[citation needed] although crossing may still become significant if ivermectin is given at high doses (in which case, brain levels peak 2-5 hours after administration).

be carefull


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> Ivermectin can be given either per os or parenterally. It does not readily cross the blood-brain barrier of mammals,[citation needed] although crossing may still become significant if ivermectin is given at high doses (in which case, brain levels peak 2-5 hours after administration).
> 
> be carefull


Please explain in simple terms.

Thanks


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

SEO what are you using it for? that will have different dosage amounts


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

The breeder whom I bought Chiqui from told me that I can get it from a feed store and that it was good for killing any internal parasites that she might have and can use it every 30 days. He gives 2 notches for puppies. I was told feed store that according to her weight she should be given 1/8 of a cc. I gave 1 notch and 1/2 last week, she is fine though, no worms came out this time. The fist time (he gave it to her some long worms came out for the following 4 stools.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Ivermctin does not kill the adult large worms!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Once a month is used for heart worms but you can treat intestinal worms too the dosages are just different. are you using the paste or the liquid you need a syringe to extract it?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> SEO what are you using it for? that will have different dosage amounts


What she said.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Injected...............


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Do not inject it, it really hurts and you can give it orally. Let me go find the dosages and I will post them for you, so you have injectable ivomec 1% right?


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

No, I have Noromectin (ivermectin) 1% Sterile Solution injection for cattle and swine."


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The higher dosage of ivermectin that is used (even by veterinarians) for treating mange and intestinal worms is 50-100 times the dosage needed to prevent heartworms. The higher dosage is often used to treat mange mites and intestinal worms and the typical product used is 'Ivomec', a 1% solution of ivermectin labeled for injectable use to control parasites in cattle. This product is typically administered orally at 1 ml per 100 lbs of dog. That would be 1/10th ml per 10 lbs.

If you are using it for heat worm I suggest not using the 1% and using this instead
J R ENTERPRISES
this is lie .05% ivermectine for monthly heart worm the 1% can overdose a dog.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

SEO said:


> No, I have Noromectin (ivermectin) 1% Sterile Solution injection for cattle and swine."


Yeah that is the same thing Ivomec is a brand and noromectine is another brand. But you give it orally, it really hurts if you do it subQ or IM.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

So, just the same dosage but orally?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

yes orally and you can do it once a week for 2-3 weeks to make sure you get all the buggers! lol

Liquid Ivermectin for skin or for flea control as well as roundworm, hookworm, lungworm, ear mite, and mange control (also controls heartworms).


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

I intend to use it for intestinal parasites. That would be 1/10 oraly and can be used as above mentiones by you, right?

Ok, now, plese explain how to use it for heart worms, please.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

How do you mean it hurts them if you give it SubQ? We have done it this way for some time? You mean pain wise or harmfull wise?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

im sure she means pain! because it won't be harmful subq. its how its ment to be done. i like to inject a hot dog and feed it to them but they are hip to it now and don't want to eat it


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

We haven't noticed any pain and I didnt think it was harmfull. Now it makes them a little sick for a day or so sometimes but the stuff works!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

It works well.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> We haven't noticed any pain and I didnt think it was harmfull. Now it makes them a little sick for a day or so sometimes but the stuff works!


How does it make them sick? Chiqui seems to have an upset stomach (farts). I dont know if every week. What ya think?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have done it subq on our kennel and some dogs cry after the injection because it burns. You can give it orally and it is just as effective and they will not cry  After Tasha rolled around on the floor in pain for 2 min I promised them I would never do subq again. I know what your thinking... I must have done it wrong, no I did not give it wrong it is known to burn when injected. So I alway do oral because I felt so bad.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok, just one more question. For today lol. What about the weekly thing? Cuz if so, then I need to give it to her tomorrow morning.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Just read the PM, thanks.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah and for everyones info you can give Ivermectine daily for mange, it is done in other counties but the FDA will not approve the use daily just like they will not tell you to use ivermectine for heart worm control unless you buy it as an expensive drug like heart guard...... 
It's the FDA that controls that right? if not them another governing agency. My point is it is safe for non herding breeds to take in correct dosages, you would really have to over dose them with extreme amounts for an extended period of time. Treatment once a week or once a day depending on what you are treating for is fine with the correct dosage.


----------

